# Any Northern Pike Pics



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Anyone got a pike mount that they could post up ?

I just got the call from my fish stuffer that my pike is done. Unfortunatly, I'm between paydays, so its gonna be a few days before I can go pick her up.

Not a monster, but my personal best so far of 36 inchs and fat, no doubt a female.


Anyway, sure would like to see a few pike mounts to hold me over.


Thanks !


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Not a mount, but a similar fish to help tide you over...


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks a beauty !

Any idea on the length & weight ?


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

Dont know how to post pic but heres my profile pic.:coolgleam


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

Not a mnt., but something to keep you dreaming. I don't know anything about this pic other than it is supposedly 54". Anywho-what a freaking monster. Enjoy your mnt. Hope it brings back many memories for yrs. to come.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

its not the best pic but here is my second best MI pike. 45" 23lbs.










and heres another good one. 38" 20lbs.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Mule Skinner said:


> Thanks a beauty !
> 
> Any idea on the length & weight ?


Didn't measure and weigh it, but 35-36" is a fair estimate.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Its not a monster(28") but it was my first, 2 months later I cought a 36"


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for all the pics ! I got my home and it looks great up on the wall.

Hey DZ , hows life out West ? I may look ya up when I come out there after a speed goat


----------

